# Swarm just moved into the eaves.



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

Got a message from a friend about a swarm JUST moving into the eaves of his friends house a few hours ago. What do you suggest? Bee Quick and smoke with a nuc just outside the entrance baited with LGO? Bee quick and a bee vac? Would rather do it tomorrow before they get comb drawn and it turns into a cut-out.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Last spring something similar happened at my son's house. A swarm moved into his garage wall from a hole just below electric meter. Walls made of cinder block. They'd been there a couple days. My friend and I went over and kept smoking it, and then I started rapping on the exterior wall, which then even more bees started coming out. I would have used bee go if I'd had some. My mentor told me how they dont like noise and vibration and this was working. I got something plastic, I think one of the grandkid's toys and kept it up while my friend kept smoking into the entrance. It didn't take long and they came out, circling around and ended up swarming to a bush branch maybe 20 feet away. It was a small swarm, about cantelope size. We cut the branch, put it in a hive box with a few frames and a transport screen and took them home. My son plugged the hole. It turned out to be one of my best producers last fall, it did really well. It was the constant rapping on the wall that really got them moving out I think.


----------

